# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Z reef

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Corria o ano de 2005 e o meu aquário de recife começava a ficar preenchido, o espaço para novos corais e peixes escasseava e como qualquer apaixonado por isto a necessidade por mais aquários crescia dentro de mim. E foi na garagem que começou a nascer um novo projecto, mais um aquário e em cima deste outro e ao lado mais outro. A desculpa é sempre a mesma, espaço para mais corais e mais peixes, não é fácil viver longe dos mares tropicais e de toda a vida colorida que lá existe, nada fácil!

O projecto inicial consistia num aquário de 430l, comprido, largo e baixo e que incluísse a possibilidade de se expandir verticalmente a um segundo aquário com as mesmas características. Este sistema de dois aquários funcionou continuamente durante 7 anos e no passado mês de Janeiro foi integralmente transferido para a minha nova casa, mais precisamente para a… cozinha. Sim, para a cozinha! A cozinha é o local ideal para se ter um aquário, em que outra parte da casa se pode entornar água no chão, ter uma osmose por perto, água quente para lavar o escumador e congelador para comida? As casas de banho são pequenas e não tem congelador, ok! E é na minha cozinha que este sistema vive agora, feliz e contente  :Smile: 

Aproveito esta mudança para partilhar convosco a evolução destes magníficos aquários e alguns factos científicos associados aos mesmos. Este sistema de recife assenta no clássico Método de Berlin (ver figura).

O setup é o seguinte:

Aquário 1 (R/C) - 200 x 72 x 30cm (432l)Aquário  2  (1º andar)- 209 x 72 x 40cm (300l)Sump com 2 compartimentos - 90 x 52 x 35cm (164l)Aq. depósito osmose RO/DI - 45 x 55 x 50cm (123l)Iluminação Aq. 1 - ATI Sunpower 6 x 80W (Blue Plus-Aquablue Special-Purple Plus-Aquablue Special-Blue Plus-Aquablue Special)Iluminação Aq. 2 - ATI Sunpower 4 x 80W (Aquablue Special-Purple Plus-Blue Plus-Aquablue Special)2 Bombas de retorno Eheim 1060 (Q=2280l/h)Bomba de circulação Vortech MP10W (Q= 750 - 6000l/h)2 Termostatos Jäger/Eheim 250W + 300WEscumador ATI PowerCone 200Reactor de Cálcio AquaMedic KR 1000Kalkwasser Tropic Marin adicionado manualmente durante o período nocturnoOzonisador Sander C50 (50mg O3/h)Reposição automática de água evaporada (RO/DI)Monitorização, controlo e alarme - GHL ProfiLux Plus II + módulo SMSÁgua salgada natural (C. Raso) sempre que possível ou artificial com sal Tropic Marin Reef-Mix ou Pro-ReefSubstrato do Aq. 1 - 2/3cm de areia viva Nature's Ocean Bio-Activ50Kg Rocha Viva distribuída pelos 2 aquáriosCortina de pequenos pedaços de RV na divisória da Sump para optimizar a filtragem biológicaTestes químicos Salifert (NO3, Ca, KH e Mg)Fotômetro Hanna HI713 Checker®HC FosfatosRefractômetroMedidor PAR Apogee MQ-200 (em apreciação)Osmose Inversa Pure Water 4 estágios + V²Pure De-Ionisation Pod
Montagem: 25 de Janeiro de 2012

Sistema Natural - Método de Berlin



Algumas fotos ilustrativas:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Ricardo.
Como todos os outros aquarios que tens, este tambem promete.
Sps?????

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Ricardo,

Agora percebo a ausência temporária das lides; parabéns pela casa nova, pelo novo projecto e boa sorte para ambos.

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

É o típico Reef Beliche  :Smile: 

Em tempos tive uma visão destas... grande sistema... dá para ter vários níveis de aquário, fragários, refúgios, sump, é uma bela optimização do espaço de base  :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Excelente! Votos de sucesso!

Os tanques recebem luz solar? É que lembro-me de ver um em tua casa (cheio de Psamocora) que quando levava com o sol nem se notava a HQI.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelas vossa palavras  :Smile: 

Respondendo às questões:



> Sps?????


Sim, vou ter alguns SPS mas também LPS, moles e anémonas no aquário de cima.




> Os tanques recebem luz solar?


A cozinha é virada a Norte pelo que os aquários infelizmente nunca apanham sol directo. Nos meses mais quentes é uma vantagem porque o aquecimento é menor. A _Psammocora_ sp. cá continua!

Aqui estão os primeiros resultados das análises feitas à água do aquário (natural do C. Raso):

01-Mar-2012
Densidade: 1,026Temperatura: 25,1 - 26,0 ºCpH: 7,7 - 8,3KH: 4,5 dKHCálcio [Ca]: 380ppmMagnésio [Mg]: 1260ppmFosfatos [PO4]: não testadoNitratos [NO3]: não testado
A densidade da água natural estava a 1,029 pelo que tive que acrescentar água de osmose para baixar a densidade para o 1,026, gostava de saber se quem utiliza água natural costuma medir a densidade e quais os valores obtidos?

Tendo em conta que o valor de KH e [Ca] estão baixos o reactor de cálcio já se encontra a funcionar. Ainda não adicionei kalkwasser.
O computador do aquário (GHL ProfiLux Plus II) está programado para colher dados de Temperatura, pH e Redox de 60 em 60 minutos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo tudo bem?

Mudaste de casa? O que é feito do aqua de 5 metros?

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Bruno,

Sim, mudei de casa. O aquário de 5m ainda se encontra a trabalhar mas em breve vai ser transformado em 2 de 2,5m  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Tenho medido a água do Cabo Raso durante anos e nunca encontrei nitratos ou fosfatos. KH, pH e Ca são em linha com o que viste. Agora não chego a 1029. Dá-me 1026 a 25 graus. Será que tenho o refractómetro descalibrado?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia,

Nuno Prazeres, tens feito medições nos últimos 2 meses? O teu refractômetro tem compensação automática da Temperatura (ATC - Automatic Temperature Compensation)?

Seguem algumas fotos da área técnica:

GHL ProfiLux Plus II + módulo SMS - Monitorização, controlo e alarme


Sump


Depósito de água de osmose RO/DI


Ozonisador (O3) e manômetro de pressão (CO2)


Conta-bolhas CO2 (reactor de cálcio)

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá 
Ricardo bom dia
parabéns pelo novo sistema , desejo tanto ou mais sucesso que o anterior 
cá estaremos para ver 
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Ricardo!! Então mudaste de casa? Estás longe ou pelas mesmas paragens?
Tenho de te fazer uma visita e tu também uma a mim... para falarmos um pouco.

Esse sistema promete...  :Pracima: , grande abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras  :Smile: 

Marco Madeira, sim, mudei de casa mas continuo em S. Domingos de Rana que é uma zona de que gosto muito. Temos de fazer aí um "reef tour" e meter a conversa em dia.

O sistema continua a evoluir positivamente, a fase das algas instalou-se durante um breve período de tempo mas as trocas de água, o escumador, a alimentação e carga biológica atenuam o crescimento das mesmas. Neste momento e por força das circunstâncias (mudança de casa) os aquários já se encontram com corais, peixes e anémonas.

Como já tenho consumo de elementos comecei a adicionar manualmente o kalkwasser, durante o período nocturno.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Ricardo,

Projecto interessante, vou acompanhar de perto.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Seguem algumas fotografias dos primeiros habitantes:

_Entacmea quadricolor_ verde


_Premnas biaculeatus_ filho de um casal de Premnas dos meus aquários


_Lobophyllia_ sp.


_Fungia fungites_


_Euphyllia paradivisa_


_Amphiprion ocellaris_ "Black and White" nascidos em aquário

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Boas, é com pena que sei que o(s) belo(s) sistema(s) que tinhas e conhecia já não existe(m), mas fico contente com a passagem para este novo projecto que acredito que irá ser tão bom ou melhor que o(s) anterior(s).

Tenho de ver isso ao vivo daqui a uns tempos quando tiver um pouco mais avançado pois a grandeza dos teus aquários sempre me fizeram lembrar um recife real.

Força com isso e parabéns.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Passados mais de 3 meses desde a montagem aqui vai uma pequena actualização.

A fase das algas foi curta, provavelmente por ter utilizado rocha viva maturada dos aquários anteriores e ter feito religiosamente trocas de água semanais de 10% (80l). A transferência dos corais e peixes correu muito bem, os corais que me deixaram mais apreensivo foram as _Caulastrea furcata_. Esta espécie não gosta nada de águas com poucos nutrientes pelo que assim que introduzi os peixes tratei de os alimentar bem. Com as anémonas (_Entacmea quadricolor_) também se passa um o mesmo mas tal como as Caulastreas estas reagiram bem. No aquário superior entrou um casal jovem de Peixes palhaço (_Amphiprion ocellaris_) dos quais pretendo tirar algumas posturas. Já têm um azulejo à disposição que assumiram como o seu "canto", comem bem os vários tipos de alimentos que lhes dou, tal como todos os restantes peixes.

No aquário inferior coloquei uma Vortech MP10W (Q=750-6000l/h) para complementar o fluxo da bomba de retorno na ponta oposta do aquário promovendo uma maior circulação. Escolhi a Vortech MP10W pela reduzida dimensão e por ter uma protecção que impede a entrada das anémonas. Tem vários modos de operação que ainda não explorei bem. Adicionalmente adquiri um fotômetro de bolso Hanna para quantificar com precisão e de forma cómoda os fosfatos (Hanna HI713 Checker®HC Fosfatos).

16-04-12
[PO4] = 0,31ppm

03-05-12
[PO4] = 0,28ppm

26-05-12
[PO4] = 0,30ppm


Baltasar, obrigado pelas tuas palavras, aparece quando quiseres  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## João Soares

Ola Ricardo, grande qualidade como sempre.
Tenho que te ir fazer uma visita aos ilustres de Lisboa um dia destes. Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Hello,

Introduzi hoje um peixe de que gosto muito - _Acanthurus achiles_ - e a culpa toda disto é do meu amigo Marco Madeira  :Smile:  Há uns tempos atrás (lá para 2005 se a data das fotos não me engana) o Marco que na altura tinha um aquário de metro e vinte fantástico, cheio de corais, muuuuuita Xenia e peixes bonitos, apareceu um dia com aquele ar bem disposto típico e comunicou-me verbalmente que tinha comprado um "achiles". Fui lá a casa ver o peixe e ficou o gosto pelo mesmo cá dentro, um peixe preto com uma pinta laranja deixa a sua marca e hoje foi o dia! Esse peixe "mudou-se" depois para o aquário de exposição da Templo Aquático onde era o rei do aquário e certamente também conhecido de alguns de vós.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Passadas menos de 48h desde a introdução do _Acanthurus achiles_ encontrei este morto num canto do aquário. No dia em que entrou estava activo e comeu Artemia e Mysis, nadava de um lado para o outro e não tinha ainda definido o seu canto para "domir". Ontem à noite já tinha local próprio e estava com menos apetite mas nadava normalmente com os outros peixes (_Acanthurus tenneti_, _Siganus vulpinus_ e _Zebrassoma velliferum_ que entrou no mesmo dia) tendo sido bem aceite por eles. Antes de comprar o peixe verifiquei que este comia bem, tinha boa coloração e não apresentava sinal algum de doença. É uma espécie difícil e não encontro nenhuma explicação para o sucedido  :Frown:

----------


## Rui Fialho

Boas,
 Ricardo Lamento a tua perda é um peixe brutal mas sensivel.
Também tenho um mas anda sempre cheio de manchinas brancas.
Mas esta saudavel come de tudo e é o rei do aquario,lindo.

Abraço,

 Rui (Mecanico)

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá a todos,

Aproveito para fazer uma actualização, ambos os aquários estão repletos de vida e em pouco mais de 8 meses os corais que transferi para estes aquários cresceram ocupando praticamente todo o espaço disponível, as anémonas no aquário superior continuam a prosperar, neste momento procuro uma forma de separar as vermelhas das verdes uma vez que as últimas são dominantes em relação às primeiras, mesmo tratando-se da mesma espécie (_Entacmea quadricolor_). Tenho também uma _Heteractis crispa_ roxa debaixo da entrada de água e a esta nem se chegam.

Quanto à rotina de manutenção tenho feito trocas de água maiores em intervalos de tempo mais alargados. O reactor de cálcio continua a trabalhar desfazendo o areão grosso de coral a um pH de 6,5. Adiciono diariamente durante o princípio do período nocturno um volume de 5l de kalkwasser (método manual).

Quanto à população de peixes adicionei no aq. inferior no passado dia 20 de Setembro um casal de Cardinais de Bangaii adultos (_Pterapogon kauderni_). Introduzi também um casal de _Amphiprion sandaracinos_ no aquário superior, estes escolheram a anémona _Heteractis crispa_, que se localiza na ponta oposta ao local onde está o casal de _A. ocellaris_. Os 2 casais de _A. ocellaris_ continuam sem fazer posturas apesar de estarem a ser muito bem alimentados. Para estimular o comportamento reprodutivo aumentei a temperatura da água em 1ºC (27ºC), ambos os casais têm um azulejo à disposição.

No princípio do mês troquei metade das lâmpadas T5 em ambas as calhas, lá para Dezembro vou trocar a outra metade.

Análises feitas à água a 23-Set-2012:

KH = 12,5 dKH
Cálcio [Ca] = 400ppm
Magnésio [Mg] = 1170ppm
Fosfatos [PO4] = 0,3ppm

Fotos em breve  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

:yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Boas Ricardo, parece-me muito bom, e fotos? Tenho de ver isso ao vivo.

Abraço.

----------


## froforfish

Aquario Lindo..

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Ainda está aí alguém??? Reefforum deserto...

Pois, parece que todos se mudaram para o outro fórum, eu inclusivé! Mas não faz para mim muito sentido andar a colar aqui e acolá o diário do meu aquário portanto cá vai disto. Mas antes queria só dizer que somos poucos para tantos fóruns, sei que cada um está onde se sente melhor e que o nosso Grande Companheiro Juca agora só quer é adicionar fotos bonitas no Facebook, abraço para ti Juca, pois sei também que é graças a ti que isto ainda está *ON*.

Este sistema de 2 aquários vai fazer em breve 1 ano de vida, é um sistema que me dá bastante gozo manter, ver os corais a crescer e os peixes a fazer posturas, neste momento tenho os 2 casais de palhaços educadamente a fazer posturas em azulejos, lindos meninos, custou mas lá consegui. Há um terceiro casal de _Amphiprion akallopisus_ numa anémona Heteractis crispa linda de morrer que também tenho esperança que chegue lá.

Algumas fotos:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Ricardo, tudo bem? Agora anda tudo pelo Aquariofilia e pelo Recife...

Isso está muito bonito, tenho de fazer-te uma visita, a minha anemona do Nano foi-se.  :Frown: 

Cumps.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Ricardo boas.
como sempre e para não nos desabituar-mos esse sistema continua de vento em pôpa.
um abraço

----------


## NunoDinis

Estou sem palavras!!!

A primeira vez que vejo estes sistema e confesso que fiquei boquiaberto...
A Ultima foto parece mesmo photoshop(sei que não é mas parece).
Muito, mas mesmo muito bom!

Parabéns!

----------

